# CC 2015 & LR 6 Utilize GPU in Dev Module.  Makes me Slower



## GregJ (Jun 24, 2015)

I was excited to hear that the latest LR (CC 2015 & 6) for the first time has the ability to use the GPU in the Development Module.  OpenGL has to be the latest so updating the driver is key, and I did that Day 1.  I followed the advice on this forum and checked "Use Graphics Processor" in the System Info Preferences/Performance area.  It would not recognize the card at first, but I downloaded the latest nVidea driver and it worked like a charm.  Smooth and no problem.  Except for one.  Maybe it is my imagination but I think my desktop system runs slower now with the GPU being used in LR.  It seems by healing tool brush lags more now and the system grinds more on loading new image previews (1:1) as I flip around quickly between images.  My system used to pop more and seemed faster in LR5 when I wasn't using the GPU.  Yes -- with my GPU enabled now in LR 2015 my system is slower than LR 5.7 was.   I think I'm going to uncheck the GPU.

My GPU was the top nVidea card 3 or 4 years ago.  Old now, but it has 4 GB of RAM and the system should be faster with its use.    

I'm going to get a new desktop soon with a screaming kick-butt graphics card and go 4K on the monitor with Windows 10, but not for a couple of more months. In the meantime I think I uncheck that GPU.   

Have any of the Gurus heard of anyone else actually slowing down by enabling their Graphics Card in LR CC 2015?  Sure, there are lots of problems getting the GPU to work to begin with but I haven't heard of a GPU-enabled LR 6 or CC 2015 system actually slowing down once the GPU is enabled and recognized by LR.


----------



## tspear (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, very common that the Lr is slower when the GPU is enabled on any card older then two years.
There are multiple blog entries about it. 

Based on reading some gaming threads while helping my son build out his new computer, the video card companies and the OpenGL standards made some sort of significant change/leap about two years ago. The result makes software a lot easier to develop, the downside is that any hardware which is not recent takes a significant performance hit. 

Tim


----------



## GregJ (Jun 24, 2015)

So Tim -- just uncheck it and wait till I get my new system right?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 24, 2015)

GregJ said:


> So Tim -- just uncheck it and wait till I get my new system right?


I did, but since upgrading to 2015.1, I have reenabled it with no ill effects.


----------



## tspear (Jun 24, 2015)

GregJ said:


> So Tim -- just uncheck it and wait till I get my new system right?



Yes. With each release of Lr I would uncheck it and test though. On one of the Adobe forum threads stated with each patch/release going forward expect the number of GPU systems to increase for the foreseeable future.

Tim


----------

